# Saturday Potomac Pike Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Storms cooled down the trip with big rain drops. First couple hours dedicated to Potomac Pike and after a couple blow ups and no hookups we changed to LGMouth fishing. Got a few and then golden hour happened and we hooked up with several LGMouth and a thick Potomac Pike. 


































Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great fish. Nice work.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Nice pics ...thanks


----------

